# Icon Dashboard



## OOAntonOO (21 Décembre 2006)

Salut à tous, je vous explique j'ai trouver sur le site d'apple des icons pour le Dashboard et j'aurai voulus changer l'icon actuel contre ceux que j'ai télécharger pouvez vous me dire comment faire parce que je n'y parviens pas. Merci d'avance. Tchussss


----------



## r e m y (21 Décembre 2006)

Tu trouves l'applicatio DashBoard. Pomme I dessus

Tu trouves ensuite l'un des icones choisi et &#233;galement POmme I

Dans la fen&#234;tre d'info de l'icone, tu s&#233;lectionnes l'icone en haut &#224; gauche et POmme C pour la copier

Tu passes dans la fen&#234;tre d'info de DashBoard, tu s&#233;lectiones son icone en haut &#224; gauche, et POmme V pour coller celle que tu as copi&#233; juste avant


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Décembre 2006)

OOAntonOO a dit:


> Salut à tous, je vous explique j'ai trouver sur le site d'apple des icons pour le Dashboard et j'aurai voulus changer l'icon actuel contre ceux que j'ai télécharger pouvez vous me dire comment faire parce que je n'y parviens pas. Merci d'avance. Tchussss


C'est à l'intérieur de l'application (afficher le contenu du paquet) dans ressources on trouve "Dashboard.icns"


----------

